# Arcana Unearthed in Wichita, Ks



## shuriken_blitz (Aug 24, 2004)

I am looking for players for a campaign in the setting of Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed. Players are suggested to have characters of at least average morals and ethics of the Diamond Throne area. All characters will begin at Level 3 with standard starting money for that level. Stats will not be rolled but rather generated using a simple point buy system of my design. Time(hopefully it will be weekend gaming) and location (which will likely be at my place) will be worked out once players contact me.

The campaign will be an average powered campaign that will focus more on role-playing and problem solving rather than combat. The storyline of the campaign will be dynamic, the actions of the characters carefully weighed in the outcome of events (even actions some might have forgotten.    ) I will, however, still throw the classic dungeon crawls in sometimes    . I will hand out role-playing experience as well, a player might level faster with role-playing experience than combat, though hopefully they will be equal. Though I prefer to keep it book standard, I allow some flexibility and I am will to work out a few things (feats from other books, prestige classes, more variant champions and totems, etc.) 

I am a slightly inexperienced DM, I GMed Shadowrun for a while, DMed DnD 3.0 and 3.5 for a short time as well. My players enjoy my style, so they say , as I keep a good opening for spontinatity for both players and myself. I've been told my style definatly keeps things interesting    . 

Well if you are interested just contact me at throwmaster@luckymail.com and we will work out the details.


----------

